# biomax filter media



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

it claims that 1 ring of this biomax will equal 10 times the bio filtration of a filter cartrage. is this true, it sounds a little hard to belive.









_BioMAX rings increase a filter's capacity to create optimal biological water conditions for freshwater and marine aquarium inhabitants. BioMAX are porous ceramic rings that provide the largest surface area and maximum number of pores perfectly sized to accomodate bacterial colonies. They allow these colonies to establish, multiply and thrive, creating the ideal conditions for bacteria necessary to maintain biological balance. One ring has 10 times the biological power of a standard cartridge insert. For best results, BioMAX rings should be placed at the end of the filtration cycle. BioMAX - the biological power pack! 15 oz._

ps. how many rings are in 15 oz?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well if they say it, then it should be right otherwise you are dealing with false advertising, they do tests and things so they can explain the product on the box, everything goes through lots of tests in order to be marketed. So I would say yeah it is possible.
I don't know the ounces part.


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

I just started using the Biomax Media about 2 months ago
just because my 75 gallon has a really big bioload.

i just added these in my filters at the end of the filtration and the seem to work great!

I never have a single problem with ammonia!

They are fairly expensive almost 10.00 dollars for the 15.0z.

They are basically the same as a bio ball butt ceramic!

I'm not sure of the count but you get pretty many in a box!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

for the price they go for around here too it should be like 1000X


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like my fluval canister media.


----------

